
Ask HN: How do you manage your cron jobs? - aprdm
Hey people,<p>I am in the state where people don&#x27;t know which cron jobs exists or in which machine they run or what they do.<p>I was thinking about using something like ansible as a central repository for cron jobs. We are a big company and we have no control when someone changes a cronjob or install&#x2F;delete one.<p>What do you use for that ?
======
cjbprime
I haven't had this problem, but I would consider switching to a task queue
like Celery. It'll be more robust/reliable than cron, too.

~~~
dozzie
You replace one task scheduler with another. How does this help in managing
the tasks?

~~~
cjbprime
I was imagining you have a single Celery server with a shiny admin frontend,
and each node connects to it and looks for tasks assigned to it.

